# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about http:/masterrussian.com/vocabulary/ochen_very.htm

## Unregistered

What is the difference between chto and chego? 
Thank you

----------


## it-ogo

It is the same pronoun ("what"):
1) Что - in Nominative or Accusative case
2) Чего - in Genitive case

----------

